# Thanks!! To the Mod Support Squad (Reporters)



## djpharoah (Nov 23, 2009)

*We the mods can't individually thank all those who report spammers/abuse/threads needing closure/etc etc.

So here is a big THANK YOU to those that do. It's definitely helping us out. 




The Mods.*


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you for being kickass mods and single-handedly keeping this site up 

 @ Alex.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks to you guys for getting stuff done quickly even with your limited powers.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 23, 2009)

I have reported a few of them and it was taken care of fast! So hats off to you guys for doing a great job!


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 23, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> I have reported a few of them and it was taken care of fast! So hats off to you guys for doing a great job!


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Randy (Nov 23, 2009)

Wait... we have a report button here? Where the hell is that?

[sign] ^smarty pants
love, 
spidey mod [/sign]


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 23, 2009)

It's that ! thing by the rep icon.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 23, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Thank you for being kickass mods and single-handedly keeping this site up



This 



> @ Alex.


----------



## I_infect (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Arminius (Nov 23, 2009)

Good job reporters!


----------



## Rick (Nov 23, 2009)

Gotta do our part to keep this place awesome, everyone.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 23, 2009)

You still have to change my avatar!


----------



## -K4G- (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## 777timesgod (Nov 24, 2009)

Super fast work.


----------



## Leon (Nov 24, 2009)

Although, I admittedly don't do that much . I close FS threads, and occasionally am fast enough to nuke spammers, but Mesh/Steve usually get to it first


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 24, 2009)

report bad threads and posts!


----------



## Origins (Nov 26, 2009)

I don´t know why but I like to report


----------



## GMCUV7 (Nov 27, 2009)

MODS / All Concerned,
I may have found something.

chittaro123 
ss.org Regular

*Selling an Ibanez rg1527m uk on JEMSITE. They nailed him because he posts location "*hello i am selling my ibanez guitar ibanez rg 1527m 
i m in london uk" = Bullshit. HIS IP ADDRESS IS IN KARACHI PAKISTAN

JEMSITE MODERATOR: 
Originally Posted by *jim777* 

 
_Please ad your location to your profile, not just your post. (Especially since you are saying you are in London, and your IP is Karachi, ****stan)_

Has no Ebay Refs, No iTraders AND says this on SevenString.Org

SEVENSTRING: "im selling it because i dont have time from work to play guitar and do music thats the main reason"

JEMSITE: "actually im doing it on behalf of my brother who is in london UK hes a busy guy so he does not have time for sitting on the internet and doing stuff and he has the guitar and its not with me i can give his cellfone and email address to those interested but that will be only if the guy agrees to buy" 

IP ADDRESS IS KARACHI SMELLS LIKE BULLSHIT TO ME!

IS HE SELLING FROM PAKISTAN FOR BROTHER IN UK WHO DON'T HAVE TIME TO POST...OR SELLING BECAUSE HE LIVES IN PAKISTAN AND HAS NO TIME FOR MUSIC AFTER WORK...WHICH IS IT???????


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 27, 2009)

PM a mod


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 27, 2009)

Or use the report button


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 27, 2009)

I do what I can


----------



## DevinShidaker (Nov 28, 2009)

so glad we have that report button. makes life easier for everybody!


----------



## GMCUV7 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Gents, 

Moderator was PM'd, didn't know about that button until now (thanks).


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 3, 2010)

OMG This site is giving away free iphones!

Sad Trombone


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 12, 2010)

to all the reporters who've done their part especially recently.... a lot of freaking scammers/idiots/morons/douche-bags who have needed "assistance"


----------



## Rick (Apr 12, 2010)

Gotta keep this place d-bag free.


----------



## vhmetalx (Apr 12, 2010)

no, thank YOU mods! you guys are fast and kick ass. Kinda like a mod version of jeff loomis or something.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 16, 2010)




----------

